# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  تخفيض الطاقة الاستيعابية في تخصصات جامعية

## معاذ ملحم

تخفيض الطاقة الاستيعابية في تخصصات جامعية اردنية

إنذار جامعات لعدم كفاية أعضاء هيئتها التدريسية

 عمان  - قرر مجلس هيئة اعتماد مؤسسات التعليم العالي تخفيض الطاقة الاستيعابية لعدد من التخصصات في بعض الجامعات وإنذار عدد أخر لعدم كفاية أعضاء هيئة التدريس.

وقرر المجلس خلال جلسة ترأسها أمس رئيس هيئة الاعتماد الدكتور اخليف الطراونة تخفيض الطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (اللغة العربية وآدابها) في جامعة الزرقاء الأهلية إلى (102) طالب ونظم المعلومات الإدارية إلى (436) طالبا وتعديل الطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص التمريض لتصبح (254) طالبا ورفع الطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (اللغة الانجليزية وآدابها) إلى (1109) طلاب شريطة عدم تجاوز الطاقة الاستيعابية العامة الممنوحة للجامعة.

ووجه المجلس إنذارا لجامعة جدارا الخاصة لقبول طلبة في برامج البكالوريوس قبل اعتماد التخصصات وإيقاف القبول في برنامج البكالوريوس لحين تحقيق شروط الاعتماد العام والخاص وتأجيل البت في اعتمادها لحين استكمال النواقص المتعلقة بمتطلبات الاعتماد العام.

وخفض الطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (هندسة كهربائية/حاسبات) في جامعة الإسراء الأهلية إلى (121) طالباً والصيدلة إلى (421) طالباً فيما خفض الطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (التصميم الجرافيكي) في جامعة البترا الأهلية إلى (102) طالب وتخصص (نظم المعلومات الإدارية) إلى (484) طالبا ووجه إنذارا لها بسبب عدم كفاية عدد أعضاء هيئة التدريس لتغطية عدد الطلبة المسجلين فعليا في التخصص. 

وقرر المجلس تخفيض الطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (علم الحاسوب) في جامعة الزيتونة الأردنية الخاصة إلى (152) طالباً وتوجيه إنذار لها بسبب عدم كفاية عدد أعضاء هيئة التدريس فعليا في التخصص.

كما خفض الطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (هندسة الحاسوب) في جامعة الأميرة سمية للتكنولوجيا إلى (130) طالبا وتخصص السمع والنطق في جامعة عمان الأهلية وتخصص (الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية) في جامعة جرش الأهلية إلى (85) طالباً.

وقرر الملجس تخفيض الطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (التصميم الجرافيكي) في جامعة العلوم التطبيقية الأهلية إلى (137) طالباً والطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (هندسة العمارة) إلى (143) طالبا ووجه إنذارا لها بسبب عدم كفاية عدد أعضاء هيئة التدريس لتغطية عدد الطلبة المسجلين فعليا في تخصص هندسة العمارة.

وقرر مجلس الاعتماد تخفيض الطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (التسويق) في جامعة فيلادلفيا الأهلية إلى (154) طالبا وتخصص التمريض إلى (520) طالباً والطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (هندسة البرمجيات) إلى (259) طالبا ووجه لها إنذارا لعدم كفاية عدد أعضاء هيئة التدريس لتغطية عدد الطلبة المسجلين فعليا في تخصص التمريض طالبا من الجامعة زيادة نسبة أعضاء هيئة التدريس الأردنيين في التخصص بما يحقق 50% من مجموع أعضاء الهيئة التدريسية من حملة الدكتوراه وتخفيض الطاقة الاستيعابية لتخصص (هندسة الميكاترونكس) فيها إلى (182) طالباً.

----------

